# Meklē produktu? >  Skrūvju līme

## Texx

Nupat izjaucu laptopu (vai pēc salikšanas darbosies tas arī vēl jautājums  ::  ) Skatos, ka skrūvju vītnes dažās svarīgākajās vietās ir tā kā ar zilu krāsu iekrāsotas. Es tā iedomājos, ka tas ir tās pašas neizskūvējas un neizkrīt. Laptops jau ir tāda lieta, kas visādi tiek kustināta un tirināta. Ar ko es varētu tās skrūves iesmērēt pirms ieskrūvēt. Ir kaut kāds speciāls produkts kaut kur tepat ātri nopērkams?

----------


## karloslv

Šis mani arī interesētu. Man konkrēti ir jānostiprina sumo robots, kurā ir daudz uzgrieznīšu, un sajūta, ka pēc pirmajām desmit minūtēm točna no vibrācijām atskrūvēsies. Tomēr negribētos izmantot krāsu, ideāli būtu kaut kas gumijveidīgs, kas ieķitē vītni, bet ļauj pēc tam vēlreiz atskrūvēt un aizskrūvēt bez papildus smērēšanās.

----------


## Athlons

> ...ideāli būtu kaut kas gumijveidīgs, kas ieķitē vītni, bet ļauj pēc tam vēlreiz atskrūvēt un aizskrūvēt bez papildus smērēšanās...


 mmm... celtniecības līme?   ::

----------


## karloslv

Vot gribētos gan zināt, kuru no pārdesmit līmju veidiem Tu sauc par celtniecības līmi

----------


## M_J

Auto veikalos ir nopērkams tā saucamais "vītņu cements" - tas arī ir tas materiāls, par ko runāja tēmas aizsācājs. Motoros jau arī ir skrūves, kas tiek fiksētas šādā veidā.

----------


## korium

http://www.agabaltija.lt/catalog.php?lang=lv&cat=11kl
tur ir tāda štelle kā vītnes blīvētājs. Tas laikam tas pats..

----------


## darvins

Ar viitnes bliiveetaajiem labaak neaizrauties, var arii neatskruuveet  ::

----------


## malacis

Uzgriežņu jomā pret atskrūvēšanos vibrāciju ietekmē lieliski noder *uzgriežņi ar iekšpusē integrētu gumijas ripulīti*. Brīvi nopērkami skrūvju veikalos. Maksā santīmus.

Skrūvēm var lietot parasto nitrokrāsu, bet ja grib īpaši smalki, tad kādu no Loctite brīnumiem, brīvi nopērkams pie foruma sponsoriem:
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=80-882-70

----------


## GuntisK

Gultņu veikalos ir tāda līme ar kuru nostiprina skrūves vītņcaurumos. Kautvai uz SKF pārstāvniecību Ūnijas ielā (netalu no Argusa) aizejiet un uzjautājiet. (Loctite arī ir)  ::

----------


## abergs

No ātri pieejamām varbūt pietiek ar PVA līmi. Nopērkama kantora preču veikalos.

----------


## Athlons

> Vot gribētos gan zināt, kuru no pārdesmit līmju veidiem Tu sauc par celtniecības līmi


 nu... varbūt ne tā izteicos... der kautvai tas pats moments... dabūsi tādu lipekli  uz vītnes, ka vairāk neprasīsies...   ::

----------


## Texx

OK. Laikam lētāk un vienkāršāk būs izmantot kādu pilienu līmes. Nevar jau arī baigi aizrauties, jo iespējams būs vēl kādu reizi vajadzība skrūvēt vaļā.

----------


## karloslv

Paldies par atbildēm! (par kontrējošajiem uzgriežņiem zinu un tādus lietoju, taču ne visur tie man der)

----------


## juris90

> Nupat izjaucu laptopu (vai pēc salikšanas darbosies tas arī vēl jautājums  ) Skatos, ka skrūvju vītnes dažās svarīgākajās vietās ir tā kā ar zilu krāsu iekrāsotas. Es tā iedomājos, ka tas ir tās pašas neizskūvējas un neizkrīt. Laptops jau ir tāda lieta, kas visādi tiek kustināta un tirināta. Ar ko es varētu tās skrūves iesmērēt pirms ieskrūvēt. Ir kaut kāds speciāls produkts kaut kur tepat ātri nopērkams?


 manas domas kapec laptopam svarigakajas vietaas ir skruves iekrasotas ar zilu krasu ir tadas ka ta krasa domata vel garantija laikam, lai redzetu vai nav jaukts ara. varbuyt es kljudos bet dazam iericem tas ta ir.

----------


## Mairis

Es ar domāju to pašu ko juris.

----------


## Texx

Nu nezinu, kā tad viņi redz atšķirību, ja uz vītnes (ne jau uz skrūves galviņas) ir 2 mm biezs krāsas slānis. Viņi servisā izskrūvē un paskatās krāsa ir, bet ja es vienreiz esmu jau izskrūvējis un ieskrūvējis atpakaļ tai pašā vietā, nedomāju, ka tur redz kādas atšķirības.
bet vispār es nopirku superlīmi, mēģīnāšu skrūvējot uzlikt mazu mikropilienu, redzēs kas sanāks.

----------


## Athlons

> ...bet vispār es nopirku superlīmi, mēģīnāšu skrūvējot uzlikt mazu mikropilienu, redzēs kas sanāks.


 ielips...  ::

----------


## Mairis

redzēs, kā tu pēc tam viņas dabūsi vaļā....  ::

----------


## juris90

> Nu nezinu, kā tad viņi redz atšķirību, ja uz vītnes (ne jau uz skrūves galviņas) ir 2 mm biezs krāsas slānis. Viņi servisā izskrūvē un paskatās krāsa ir, bet ja es vienreiz esmu jau izskrūvējis un ieskrūvējis atpakaļ tai pašā vietā, nedomāju, ka tur redz kādas atšķirības.
> bet vispār es nopirku superlīmi, mēģīnāšu skrūvējot uzlikt mazu mikropilienu, redzēs kas sanāks.


 nu tad to pilienu pilini nevis ieksha bet jau ieskruvetai skruvei uz galvinju un virsmu kura ta bija ieskruveta. jeb tieshi tapat ka bija ar to krasu un vajadzibas gadijuma vares dabut valja, nokasot to limi.

----------

